# Soviet Heaven



## AMC (Aug 21, 2019)

Well for those who have an interest in Soviet WWII Aces and Aircraft, this forthcoming Trojca book should be a must have.
A4, 768 pages, 1043 pictures, 406 tables, 784 COLOUR PROFILES!!, 26 colour drawings of Decorations, 110 colour of Ranks. 
170 Canadian Dollars (J.J.Fedorowicz)
I can only wonder what some of those 784 Profiles with those crazy slogans look like......

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 21, 2019)

Noice!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 21, 2019)

Sweet


----------



## le_steph40 (Oct 23, 2020)

Hello,

Has anyone bought this book?


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Oct 24, 2020)

le_steph40 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Has anyone bought this book?



Yes, it’s massive and very impressive. Trojca books are the gold standard.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## le_steph40 (Oct 25, 2020)

Thanx for the reply. Yes I yhink it's a "must have" but alittle expensive here in France: about 150 €uros 
Allow me to ask you if there anything about Alexander I. Koldunov and his Yak ?

TIA


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 25, 2020)

This is the one I have on soviet aces. Not sure how much of a difference between the two as I don't have the book above.


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 25, 2020)

What info I seen in the Schiffer book

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## le_steph40 (Oct 26, 2020)

Thanks for the reply 
The infos I would need are about aircrafts flown by Koldunov and 3 others Soviet Aces...
There is some times ago, I found that Koldunov from 866 IAP flew on a early Yak-3 (with only one MG on the nose) "white 17" SN1711 during September/October 1944. But I didn't find any photo or illustration about it... Maybe there is something on the W. Trojca book ?
The 3 others infos/photos/illustrations/confirmations I need are about La-5F "white 19" from 164 IAP flown by N. M. Skomorokhov late in 1943, La-5F "white 21" from 116 IAP flown by N. F. Krasnov during Fall 1943 and La-5F "white 31" from 240 IAP flown by I. N. Kozhedub from Fall 1943 to April 1944... If these infos are maybe right, the problem for me is the camo scheme due the period. We know that from Summer 1943, the camo scheme change fron AMT4/6/7 to AMT11/12/7. It was almost automatic in factories but not in the units... So, I wonder if these La-5F's were repainted in AMT11/12 during Summer 1943 or if they were left in AMT4/6 until late 1943 or early 1944 ? 
I wondered if there is something about these aircrafts in the W. Trojca book


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 26, 2020)

le_steph40 said:


> Thanks for the reply
> The infos I would need are about aircrafts flown by Koldunov and 3 others Soviet Aces...
> There is some times ago, I found that Koldunov from 866 IAP flew on a early Yak-3 (with only one MG on the nose) "white 17" SN1711 during September/October 1944. But I didn't find any photo or illustration about it... Maybe there is something on the W. Trojca book ?
> The 3 others infos/photos/illustrations/confirmations I need are about La-5F "white 19" from 164 IAP flown by N. M. Skomorokhov late in 1943, La-5F "white 21" from 116 IAP flown by N. F. Krasnov during Fall 1943 and La-5F "white 31" from 240 IAP flown by I. N. Kozhedub from Fall 1943 to April 1944... If these infos are maybe right, the problem for me is the camo scheme due the period. We know that from Summer 1943, the camo scheme change fron AMT4/6/7 to AMT11/12/7. It was almost automatic in factories but not in the units... So, I wonder if these La-5F's were repainted in AMT11/12 during Summer 1943 or if they were left in AMT4/6 until late 1943 or early 1944 ?
> I wondered if there is something about these aircrafts in the W. Trojca book



I will dig around and see if I have anything on the aircraft above. I don't think I do but may get lucky.

All the best 
Paul

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## le_steph40 (Oct 28, 2020)

ponchsox said:


> Yes, it’s massive and very impressive. Trojca books are the gold standard.





le_steph40 said:


> Thanx for the reply. Yes I yhink it's a "must have" but alittle expensive here in France: about 150 €uros
> Allow me to ask you if there anything about Alexander I. Koldunov and his Yak ?
> 
> TIA


----------

